# Eclipse: Externe JARs in eigenes JAR einbinden



## Leroy42 (11. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe bis jetzt _meinen Kunden_ externe JARs (für IText, SQL-Connection, ...) 
getrennt ausgeliefert und ihnen gesagt, das sie diese in das _"...lib/ext/"_ - Verzeichnis
kopieren sollten, da ich unbedingt meine Programm-Versionen _klein halten wollte_.

Allerdings habe ich schon ein paarmal gelese, dass das _Kopieren in des ext-Verzeichnis_
nicht gerade die _feine Art_ sei?

Deshalb will ich jetzt die Auslieferung mehr _Gentleman-like_ vollziehen und diese
externen JARs in mein eigenes JAR mit einbinden, sodass zur Installation nur die 
Installation des JREs notwendig ist und dann direkt ein JAR-File angeklickt werden kann.

Ich benutze Eclipse und bitte euch, mir zu schreiben, oder einen Link zu geben,
woraus ich erfahren kann, wie man so eine _vollständige_ JAR-Datei
via Eclipse _sauber erstellen kann_.

Werden die externen JARs direkt mit in mein eigenes JAR eingebunden, oder
müssen diese zuerst entpackt werden? Wie stelle ich das bei Eclipse ein?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## semi (11. Aug 2007)

Siehe: http://fjep.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2007)

Nimm einfach Webstart.


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nimm einfach Webstart.



Muss ich dazu das Programm nicht von einer Website (Server) zur
Verfügung stellen?  :shock: 

Das möchte ich nicht, ich will es auf Arbeit (und von zuhause)
mit Eclipse warten(erweitern) und dann von dort aus ein JAR
generieren, daß dann einfach per email versendet werden kann. 
 ???:L


----------



## André Uhres (11. Aug 2007)

Bei mir mach ich einen Rechtsklick auf den Project Node und wähle "Build Fat Jar".
Dann werden die externen Jars automatisch mit eingebunden (wahrscheinlich intern zuerst entpackt).
Der Link von semi weist ja auch auf dieses Plugin.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2007)

Gibt doch ausreichend freien Webspace.
Und updates werden dann auch automatisch verteilt...


----------



## André Uhres (12. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt doch ausreichend freien Webspace..


Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung damit, bin aber für weitere Tipps aufgeschlossen :wink:


----------



## Wildcard (12. Aug 2007)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung damit, bin aber für weitere Tipps aufgeschlossen :wink:


Tipps zu was? Wie man Webspace bekommt?  ???:L


----------

